# how do you send a reptile in the mail



## COWHER (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you need a license etc? what are the legalities??


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's a thread on becoming Fed-Ex certified to ship reptiles. http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28253


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 20, 2008)

There was also a really good thread on Sammy's site that dealt with all the legalities involved and with what shipping companies.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.thereptilerack.com/general-reptile-f81/topic219.html">http://www.thereptilerack.com/general-r ... ic219.html</a><!-- m -->



Shrap said:


> Fed-Ex: You need a special permit to ship any reptile or amphimbian. It is basically just getting a normal account, which you can do online. Then contacting your account rep and going through the procedures to get a reptile waiver. It takes a couple weeks but dont cost you anything except the prices of a test box.
> 
> UPS: Accepted Live Animals (no permit needed for the following):
> 
> ...



Even more involve if you link to it.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can ship lizards via USPS, I do not recommend the post office, but it is 100% legal to ship lizards through them. However, you cannot ship snakes or turtles through the post office. They charge 17.00 overnight express mail.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was wondering about the legalities of this matter. I have been looking into whether or not the seller of my tegu is BS'ing me about not being able to ship her because his shipping license expired, and that he is waiting on it to be renewed.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 24, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Thanks guys, I was wondering about the legalities of this matter. I have been looking into whether or not the seller of my tegu is BS'ing me about not being able to ship her because his shipping license expired, and that he is waiting on it to be renewed.



Shipping license? Thats a new one on me, I do know that you must have a shipping waiver and account, but not a shipping license.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 25, 2008)

meh. Maybe he said permit...I thought he said license, but I'm not sure. Either way, he still hasn't sent the tegu.
I'm starting to have second thoughts...I should have just ordered a baby from Bobby.

Hey Bobby, when will you next have babies available---or any tegu for that matter?


----------

